# Fixing a Gen-Eye-Pod sewer Camera



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi everyone I just bought a general eye-pod in poor condition off of E-bay The cable is damaged no monitor and no camera head. I paid about $170.- dollars to have it shipped to me from Florida. I know I am going to need a camera head possibly new cable and a monitor. I will probably go with the GPC 500 Prism GPR-500-OB Video borescope. This allows you to use your own tablet. The cost is about $1200. I have been spending the last couple of months repairing drain cleaning equipment. I am trying to locate a parts diagram, and see what the 200' of replacement cable and camera would cost? Any suggestions? I recently got my black and white compact ridgid fixed at seasnake for a surprisingly cheap price of $75.- Just cleaning and tightening connections


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

E-bay item number 224205236465


tried to post lind address to E-bay seems like it is blocked?

$89- dollars for unit $71.- for shipping with tax total $170.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I just called the cable center and found out is is obsolete and not repairable. Build in 1997 no parts available.So I just bought a reel for a push rod. I learned something about general cameras they are made from different manufacturers and and become obsolete with no parts available. The old ridgids are compatible with the new cameras. And still repairable.

Even If I could hunt down the parts and repair it the cost would be about $1000 to $1500 less so why not buy new with a warrantee.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> I just called the cable center and found out is is obsolete and not repairable. Build in 1997 no parts available.So I just bought a reel for a push rod. I learned something about general cameras they are made from different manufacturers and and become obsolete with no parts available. The old ridgids are compatible with the new cameras. And still repairable.
> 
> Even If I could hunt down the parts and repair it the cost would be about $1000 to $1500 less so why not buy new with a warrantee.


I was given a camera about 5 years ago with the promise that if I got it working I’d pay $100 for it. I don’t remember what brand, but in doing research tho company was more into municipal cameras. The head was bad. The only one that I found was a used one on eBay and had sold years before.. It ended up in the scrap pile.

Other than my purchase today I’ve decided that it’s just better to buy new, unless everything is known or is a huge bargain. 

I paid $200 for my k1500 and 100+’ of cable. Paid for itself and then some on the first job.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Agreed


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

It arrived today has a good frame possibly I could use it to coil up a homemade flex-shaft and see how easy it is to handle in the camera reel? Or use it for some of a push rod, or pex dispenser


----------

